# Hydration Pack



## T.toomey (May 29, 2012)

Whats a good pack that isnt very expansive holds alot of water and has some extra room for stuff. looking as cheap as posible but still quailty and comfy. 

Thanxs
t tooms


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

I rock a Camelback MULE. Holds 100fl oz or 3 liters and has alot of room for random crap. As far as cost, you get what you pay for so dish out more pennies for a nicer pack


----------



## TaupoRider (Jan 6, 2012)

GiantMountainTroll said:


> I rock a Camelback MULE. Holds 100fl oz or 3 liters and has alot of room for random crap. As far as cost, you get what you pay for so dish out more pennies for a nicer pack


I've got the Rouge (IIRC) its a 2lt pack. It fits plenty for me to ride with BAR a 29er Tube. I can fit all my tools, phone, food etc etc but Just not the tube - that gets stashed under the seat.

If I was going to ride longer then 3 hours I would go with the Mule. Under that then the Rouge is fine (as long as you aren't riding in a hot area)


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Not a big fan of CamelBak, nothing wrong with them just can usually find as good (or better) for less $$$
about the cheapest "nice" pack out there I can think of.. it's 70oz (2 liter) and is minimal packing space but it can carry most needed items...
BlueSkyCycling.com - Hydrapak Soquel Hydration Pack

also hit up a local EMS, REI, or the like. They both make their own brand packs that go on sale very often for ridiculous low price. and they are actually 1/2 decent packs. Got my EMS for $30 from $89 as and emergency few yrs back when mine tore the shoulder on a tree branch. Figured I'd look around and get a "real" one down the road when I had time to research.. have purchased like 4 other packs and always end up getting rid of them and keeping the EMS.. just fits me well.


----------



## R900 (Feb 23, 2012)

I just got a Deuter Race Exp Air pack. It's 3L and has about 600 cu in storage vol, but expandable to 900+. Includes a rain cover. I really like it. It feels heavy when loaded and you put it on, but when riding feels great. Perfect amount of storage, nice design keeps it off the back to help reduce sweat, and very well made. It was $99 shipped.


----------



## T.toomey (May 29, 2012)

Thanks everone still not sure what I'm getting just bought a new bike so don't have much money but I'm saving up for one


----------



## iceman15951 (Jul 20, 2011)

I would definitely recommend a CamelBak Mule or Lobo. They're a little bit more pricey than some of the other brands, but their bite valve is the easiest to drink from while riding in my opinion.


----------



## yabodie (Nov 4, 2010)

Osprey has great packs. I prefer them to Camelbacks, because my torso is long, and the camelbacks are not made very long. Osprey's have two sizes you can choose from. Plus the ventilation is great on them.


----------



## chris_1001 (Apr 7, 2012)

GiantMountainTroll said:


> I rock a Camelback MULE. Holds 100fl oz or 3 liters and has alot of room for random crap. As far as cost, you get what you pay for so dish out more pennies for a nicer pack


Another vote for the MULE!


----------

